# Lab Values



## mary59 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello,
I am new here.....I need help.

I have Hashimotos but have never been put on meds as my TSH was fine..But I have so many symptoms now that I can barely function. I have severe fatigue, weight gain, pains in legs, plantar fasciatiis, stomach problems, etch.

I have been to and endo and she did give me some Levoxyl 25mcg to try, but never did, she said she did not think it would help but here you go, she said.

Here are my recent labs.

TSH 1.27 Range .34-4.82

T3 (Not Free) .89 Range .87-1.67

FT4 .85 Range .61-1.61

My T3 and T4 keeps going down, I contacted her and she said that my TSH was good and I should feel wonderful last time it was in the mid 2's and felt better

Could someone give me advice on what your take is..I live in California

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mary59 said:


> Hello,
> I am new here.....I need help.
> 
> I have Hashimotos but have never been put on meds as my TSH was fine..But I have so many symptoms now that I can barely function. I have severe fatigue, weight gain, pains in legs, plantar fasciatiis, stomach problems, etch.
> ...


Oh, my lord!!! W/ your Total 3 and FT4 both in the basement, even a "newbie" could see something is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay wrong.

May I humbly suggest you get a better doctor and fast?

And may I also extend a welcome to you? We are happy you are here. You will find much help here.

You need antibodies' tests badly. TSH can and does come in normal range because there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and autoantibodies to the receptor sites.

I suggest these tests!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

When your TSH was in the 2's, how you felt really is dependent on what the antibodies may or may not be doing. They wax and wane.

And how do you know you have Hashimoto's? What criteria did the doctor use to determine that?


----------



## mary59 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Hashimotos 3 years ago...My Thyroid antibodies were in the 600 range then...That is how they came to the conclusion..

I have had all the thyroid testing done and this was not done by only this MD by two others but that was 3 years ago...

So should I try the levoxyl? My gut is telling yes, but I do not know..

I know there is something wrong, but I am in a system where there are only 2 Endos...So I guess I will just pay cash and get another opinion....

Thank you, but your feelings on levoxyl? I know you are not a MD, but you have been seen more stories than I have.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mary59 said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashimotos 3 years ago...My Thyroid antibodies were in the 600 range then...That is how they came to the conclusion..
> 
> I have had all the thyroid testing done and this was not done by only this MD by two others but that was 3 years ago...
> 
> ...


TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) high in the range are only "suggestive" of Hashimoto's. This means further testing should be done.

There is question but what you could benefit from thyroxine replacement but is this doc going to leave you stuck on 25 mcgs. or is she/he going to titrate until you feel well? That is the $64,000.00 question here.

When starting on thyroxine, it sometimes takes you through some bad places so you can't just be so easily dismissed w/ this.

The patient starts on a low dose, gets labs every 8 weeks and the thyroxine is increased by small increments until the patient feels absolutely well.


----------



## Trey238 (Dec 16, 2010)

I've read that the medicine that is a synth. version of T4 can actually not become absorbed due to certain minerals or supplements such as iron, calcium, anti-cholestoral, and etc. Maybe you're on or taking one of these things and it's interferring with your natural T4 hormone?


----------

